# Puritans at Play



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd be interested to know what people who have read Bruce C. Daniel's book _Puritans at Play: Leisure and Recreation in Colonial New England_ think of it. It seems to accurately show, in my view, how the Puritans enjoyed sports and the arts, but also were cognizant of the dangers associated with them. It also shows Puritan opposition to gambling and the theater, but also their view of the lawfulness and goodness of sex and alcohol in their proper place of course. It explores the Puritan view of music and Psalmody as well. All in all, I find this book to be helpful in many ways in understanding the Puritan mindset towards recreation. Any other thoughts?

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...o-20/002-5220495-8260816?v=glance&amp;s=books


----------



## Ivan (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I'd be interested to know what people who have read Bruce C. Daniel's book _Puritans at Play: Leisure and Recreation in Colonial New England_ think of it.



_THIS_ is the book that I've been looking for!! I knew there was a book of this nature.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 9, 2005)

I would recommend Ryken's Worldly Saints and Packers The Questo for Godliness. Both delve into this issue as well in exploring the Puritan lifestyle.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 9, 2005)

I read Ryken, He, and Lloyd-Jones introduced me to the Puritans, I was hooked right away and twenty years later I still haven't recovered.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks Andrew! I just ordered it for $1.23 Can't beat that deal.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Thanks Andrew! I just ordered it for $1.23 Can't beat that deal.



Wow! That's an amazing price! 

You're welcome. Hope you enjoy!

Ryken's book is also a must-read on this general subject as well.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 9, 2005)

The postage will cost more than the book!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 9, 2005)

Yep, the postage was 3.50!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> I would recommend Ryken's Worldly Saints and Packers The Questo for Godliness. Both delve into this issue as well in exploring the Puritan lifestyle.



Yes! I'm reading Packer's book and it's great. I do remember running across Ryken's book. I'll look into that one too.

Thanks!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Thanks Andrew! I just ordered it for $1.23 Can't beat that deal.



WHERE?!?!?


----------



## ARStager (Jan 10, 2005)

For more of the playful side of the Puritans (and the reformers in general), check out Jim West's book _Drinking with Calvin and Luther_, published by Oakdown.

The back cover: "Have a Pint with the Puritans?"

My answer: "Yes, please!"

[Edited on 1-10-2005 by ARStager]


----------



## ANT (Jan 10, 2005)

I just ordered mine this morning. Got it for $1.24 (Just .01 cent more than Adam payed) 
With shipping, it came to $4.73 .... Not too bad.
Thanks for posting the link Andrew!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 10, 2005)

okay (blush) someone explain amazon buying to me please. Is my account number going to amazon and then they pay the person or is the person getting my number directly? Anyone ever have trouble with their orders on amazon? Sorry for sounding so ignorant...but I've never bought on amazon or ebay before.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 10, 2005)

Colleen, I have never had a problem buying on amazon or ebay. Ebay takes a little more caution, only deal with well established sellers.

With amazon, only amazon will see your card number - that's the beauty of it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



Amazon


----------



## ANT (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey Adam,
Have you received you book yet? I've been checking the mail daily to see if mine has come, but sadly, it has not arrived yet.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2005)

Nope 

Sometime Amazon ships real fast and other times it takes WEEKS upon WEEKS!

Frustrating.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 16, 2005)

Puritans at play....

Mmm, games like 'Spear the Papist'

'Spot the heretic'

'Hide-and-seek-then-spank-the-child-for-deceitfully-hiding'

Errr


----------



## ANT (Jan 19, 2005)

I got mine in the mail today! :bigsmile:
It's like a brand new book, can't even tell it's used.


----------

